# 4 Foot Plotmaster



## whchunter (Oct 10, 2007)

I may be getting a 4 foot like new Plotmaster. If so I may sell here. Any idea what I should ask or be able to sell for?


----------



## debo (Oct 10, 2007)

I'll give you $20 and come pick it up. Just kidding have no idea. But if it can be pulled with a atv PM me


----------



## whchunter (Oct 10, 2007)

*DEAL*



debo said:


> I'll give you $20 and come pick it up. Just kidding have no idea. But if it can be pulled with a atv PM me




I'll let you know but I will tell you now, you'll have to come up with more money.


----------



## Just 1 More (Oct 10, 2007)

$25.00


----------



## shdw633 (Oct 10, 2007)

There is one on ebay for around $1600 right now, 2 years old.


----------



## one_shot (Oct 10, 2007)

$30.00


----------



## ga_game_hunter (Oct 11, 2007)

Wow, all these people trying to take advantage of a poor guy.  I tell you what, I'll give ya $75 bucks and let you know where to deliver it.   Now that's a deal.


----------



## shdw633 (Oct 11, 2007)

At this pace this is going to be a long thread!!


----------



## whchunter (Oct 11, 2007)

*No Problem*



shdw633 said:


> At this pace this is going to be a long thread!!



*I'm getting a lot of laughs*...........


----------



## gadeerwoman (Oct 11, 2007)

A lot will depend on whether or not it has hydrolics and what shape it is in. Unfortunately sometimes if they are in bad shape, the plotmaster folks want almost as much to fix one as you could buy one new.


----------



## whchunter (Oct 12, 2007)

*LOST DEAL!*

Well my friend offered it to me for $1200 OTD but I told him I thought I was getting ripped off since no one would give me more than $75 for it. Boy some people will really try to take advantage of a guy. Good thing I asked you guys before I bought it.


----------



## debo (Oct 13, 2007)

[. Good thing I asked you guys before I bought it. [/QUOTE]
Who need's E-BAY


----------

